# January Babies



## horseypants

Hello 35 plussers. Anyone else in here due in January? My EDD is January 27th.

January 10
SuprisedbyGod

January 24
karevet 

January 27
horseypants

bobobodkins? What's your estimated due date, love?


----------



## karevet

Hi horsey, my edd it's January 24th. I'm set to have my first ultrasound on June 7th. We have been ttc #1 since November. I lost my first pregnancy at 5 weeks in March.


----------



## bobobodkins

Hi,

Another over 35 (don't feel it!!) due in January all going well! Still haven't been to doc - appointment in two weeks and it is KILLING me to wait!


----------



## J22

Hi ladies - just wanted to wish you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## SuprisedbyGod

I am due on January 10, 2014.


----------



## karevet

Thanks J22! I'm so nervous! I had some cramping today, I'm trying to tell myself that everything will be okay. I'm trying to take things day by day and count the weeks down until my first ultrasound. I hope everyone else is doing well. Here we go... fingers crossed!!!

Kari


----------



## horseypants

Ahh, hello ladies! I watched your posts come in over the past few days and am so happy to have the company. I am often mia on the weekend and on here way too much during the week ;). I'm adding you to our top post. If I miss anyone, please pm me.


----------



## imthatgirl

Hi! Right now my EDD is 01/07/2014. I'm having a dating u/s soon though since I was on bc and honestly don't know how far along I am.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I may be a stalker as there is no post for December babies. Glad to see other 35+ preggos in here near the same stage as me


----------



## imthatgirl

My EDD has been changed to 01/17/2014.


----------



## firsttimemumm

Hello! Can I join you all please?

I'm due 30th January - just scraping into the Jan babies area!


----------



## nickyb

Hi there jan 13 th for me makes a change not to be just before Christmas lol


----------



## WantOneMore43

I just found out today that I am pregnant while on BCP. I will be 41 in December. I have 2 children a girl aged 8 and a son aged 5. I had a miscarriage this past January at 6 weeks and it was the most devastating thing I have gone through which is why I went on BCP because I didn't want to go through that again. Well I guess god (or whatever is out there) thinks has another plan. I just hope this little bean sticks because I don't know if I could go through that again.

Good luck to everyone:)


----------



## 1stbaby38

horseypants said:


> Hello 35 plussers. Anyone else in here due in January? My EDD is January 27th.
> 
> January 10
> SuprisedbyGod
> 
> January 24
> karevet
> 
> January 27
> horseypants
> 
> bobobodkins? What's your estimated due date, love?

January 26
1stbaby38


----------



## anna1976

Hi all! I'm 37 and pg with #2......though it feels like the 1st time since my daughter will be 10 years old next month!!!!! LOL My edd is January 21st. I had my 1st u/s 1 week ago and baby measured exactly to what i was and heartbeat was 175. I'm going to see the midwife next week to do paperwork and am supposed to see OB about 1 week after that. I am nervous about possible tests they may suggest since i'm now in the "advanced maternal age" category! haha My dh and I have been trying off and on to get pg for about 8 years so i'm still in shock it actually FINALLY happened....it literally happened the last month i told him we were going to try, i was ready to just give up and accept we would never have another child......God definantly does things in His time i have learned!


----------



## J22

Congratulations anna1976!! Don't worry about the extra tests for being over 35 - I don't know where you're based but in general I don't think it's a big deal. I'm in 3rd tri now (I'm 39) and the only difference I can see I've had is the glucose blood test to check for diabetes every tri instead of just once during the 9 months.
My other tests were as per everyone else as far as I know: general bloods done once each tri to check things like iron levels etc, and I did the triple screening blood test to check for any chromosomal abnormalities (but then a lot of people have that done).

Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy xxx :flower:


----------



## psyched

Hello everyone! I am 39 years old and pregnant with my second child. My son is 17 months old and my due date is January 25th. My two love bugs will be 2 years apart :)


----------



## JLFx3

.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Everyone! ;)

I am 36 and pregnant with my FIFTH :happydance:

My EDD is Jan 5 (my birthday) so I will then be 37! To be honest, I feel like I am still in my twenties, so when someone reminds me of my age and being preggo, I am all like "what?!?" lol

I have 3 boys, all 3 years apart. Then I had my daughter (she is 4) almost 7 years after my third son. She was a surprise, but so glad she was a girl ;)
Had MC 3 years ago (another surprise pregnancy but we were happy about it). That MC DESTROYED me :cry: We tried for a long while after, and thought we would not be able to have anymore. But, by the grace of God, it was his plan for us to have another :)

Found out this week we are having our 2nd girl :pink:


----------



## CMRN76

Hi everyone. I am 37 and pregnant with #4 conceived with donor sperm. I have 3 boys, ages 17, 11, and almost 5. Due Jan. 20th. Passed genetic screening with flying colors, my risk came WAY DOWN with results! Excited to feel baby moving now, morning sickness has pretty much passed, mostly tired now. Happy to join the club! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56419;


----------



## ALISON69

Suzy_Q said:


> I may be a stalker as there is no post for December babies. Glad to see other 35+ preggos in here near the same stage as me

THERE is now Suzy_Q, I put a post up for Dec babies as I am due 28th Dec, but I could be stalking the Jan babies if I go over my dates. :flower:


----------



## lam_76

My original due date was 27 January but after my 12 week scan on Wednesday they changed it to 22 January! Baby will more than likely be here before then though as I am diabetic so the midwife said I'd probably deliver at 37 or 38 weeks but will need to wait and see what happens!


----------



## firsttimemumm

I have to move out... the sonographer changed my due date to Feb 1st. Although as it's twins I will definitely have had them before the end of Jan so don't really know where I belong! :shrug:


----------



## Dubibump

Hello there gals! 

I am 38 and expecting my first, nicknamed Popcorn on account of my obsession, Jan 7th..but who knows when she will come! I may need to stalk the Dec thread to.

Had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy at 7.5wks.
Enjoying this pregnancy loads!


----------

